# The Golf GTI has landed @ The Autobrite Car Care Centre for some correction!



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

_Good Evening!

Here we have a detail we have been attending to the last couple of days. A beautiful Golf GTI in blue. It was booked in for some correction and some Autobrite lovin! We attended to the paint, the wheels, interior and a few stone chips etc.

Products used were_

*Autobrite Citrus Wash 10-1
Autobrite Very Cherry Non Acid Wheel Cleaner
Autobrite selection of brushes
Autobrite Spoke Wheel Brush
Autobrite Jaffa Clean
Autobrite Peardrop Snow Foam
Autobrite Banana Gloss Shampoo
Autobrite Buckets 
Eurow Sheepskin Washmitt
Autobrite Fluffy Drying Towel
Autobrite Berry Blast Detailer
Autobrite Purple Agressive Clay
DA6 Pro
3M Compounds
Autobrite soft polishing towels
Autobrite Just The Tonic Tar & Glue Remover
Autobrite Silver Spray Paint
3M Blue and white masking tape
Autobrite To Seal & Protect
3D APC
Autobrite Pink Sheen
Autobrite Vinyl Trim Bubblegum Protectant 
Autobrite Hard Scrubbing Sponge
Autobrite New Colour Charged Carnauba Paste Wax
3D Deep Blue Metal Cleaner
Autobrite Repel
Autobrite Crystal Glass Cleaner*

*So it arrived at 9am sharp in this state! Ill let you have a look at the photos!
Enjoy!*












































[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]












































[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]



































[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]























































Hoped you liked our transformation?

Regards Mark - Good Night!:thumb:​


----------



## Pookini (Jan 19, 2011)

That is a superb finish Mark! It looks lovely  Can't believe the wet look! Absolutely cracking


----------



## Pookini (Jan 19, 2011)

P.s That Jaffa clean stuff, looks good enough to drink!


----------



## kevin whittaker (May 16, 2011)

Nice job Mark, top work and a great transformation...:thumb:

Penny looks whacked out...:lol:


----------



## RandomAccess (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow, thats some impressively thick snowfoam.

The car looks like it gets parked under trees a lot, the sunroof seal and fuel filler were surprisingly grimy.

Did you have any problems getting grit/grime out of the side window seals? I can never get mine clean, theres a horrid scratching sound when I lower the windows, even after I've just washed the car :-(


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

RandomAccess said:


> Wow, thats some impressively thick snowfoam.
> 
> The car looks like it gets parked under trees a lot, the sunroof seal and fuel filler were surprisingly grimy.
> 
> Did you have any problems getting grit/grime out of the side window seals? I can never get mine clean, theres a horrid scratching sound when I lower the windows, even after I've just washed the car :-(


It was really grimy yes, it was really easy to get the green moss/mildew out of the seals etc. Citrus wash and a pressure washer did the trick:thumb: You have probably got grit on your window or runners if your window is making that kind of noise:thumb:

Mark


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Lovely result. How many hours work?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

ryand said:


> Lovely result. How many hours work?


Well........3 days up to yet :lol:

and i can feel it now


----------



## M3_GT (Apr 27, 2008)

Awesome job mate.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Cheers guys!

Customer has just been to collect it and he was really happy to say the least


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great turnaround, was in quite a state when it came in! I've very fond memories of mine, great car!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

It was yeah, the moss and mildew got to it. 

It looked cracking when it was finished.. Lovely motor!:thumb:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Looks great mark nice work


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

cheers guys! Still dont know what this shade of blue is on the golf?


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Geat job:thumb: Must be shattered lol, the product you used on the engine bay is that spray on and leave? Also do you sell the long lance sprayer you used to apply the wheel cleaner?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

georgeandpeppa said:


> Geat job:thumb: Must be shattered lol, the product you used on the engine bay is that spray on and leave? Also do you sell the long lance sprayer you used to apply the wheel cleaner?


Yep whacked :lol: Been doing a few classics today also to (update to come soon) so im feeling it abit. Jaffa Clean is a spray and leave yes, also you can dilute it up to approx 3-1. As for the long lance sprayer - its here

:thumb:


----------



## MattJ VXR (Aug 11, 2008)

That looks fantastic! :thumb:

It honestly looks 10 times better than it would have been in 2006 as a brand new car. The black trim etc wouldn't have been as good as that ever! 

A really good job there, you deserve rewarding. 

Nice colour, can't say I've seen more than two or three.


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

Cracking work with fantatic results

What type of paint did you use on the hubs?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

mistryn said:


> Cracking work with fantatic results
> 
> What type of paint did you use on the hubs?


We used some AB silver wheel spray we had left. It was hiding in the AB stores


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

That colour can look quite plain at times but not now mate. Stunning mate


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Mark,

Lovely stuff, if the customer hadn't had picked it up yet, I was going to offer to run it to that wash centre tomorrow morning, the one not too far from you to remove the dust, and it's only a Fiver, they get 'em really clean!!!! :lol: :lol:

Superb job mate!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

CliveP said:


> Mark,
> 
> Lovely stuff, if the customer hadn't had picked it up yet, I was going to offer to run it to that wash centre tomorrow morning, the one not too far from you to remove the dust, and it's only a Fiver, they get 'em really clean!!!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


pmsl :lol: AAhhh nooo!!

They are closed now!!:lol:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic results...


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Looks good guys :thumb:


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Nice work looks better then new. Wow


----------



## rallyman1978 (Aug 8, 2007)

Stunning results


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

Great turnaround Mark!


----------



## maxie (Jul 29, 2011)

YEAH A GREAT JOB!! i would of posted a thankyou earlier but it took a while for my acc to be accepted. loved the car before but now she's just stunning, think i might be going a bit crackers tho, as i was sat outside with a coffee for about 1 hr just admiring the work you put into it.. again many many thanks.. 1 real happy customer :thumb::thumb::thumb: (slightly ashamed i let her get in such a state too)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

maxie said:


> YEAH A GREAT JOB!! i would of posted a thankyou earlier but it took a while for my acc to be accepted. loved the car before but now she's just stunning, think i might be going a bit crackers tho, as i was sat outside with a coffee for about 1 hr just admiring the work you put into.. again many many thanks.. 1 real happy customer :thumb::thumb::thumb: (slightly ashamed i let her get in such a state too)


Many thanks David it was a pleasure to work on such a stunning car! We really enjoyed it! The car was a bit swirly but we managed to put the gloss back into her. Once again thanks again and hope to see you soon!

Regards Mark:thumb:


----------



## Jimble (May 1, 2010)

Absolutely stunning Mark! I love your studio posts, cracking photo's and plenty of em and a nice touch with the products used being shown!:thumb:
I think it's Shadow blue pearl mate.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Jimble said:


> Absolutely stunning Mark! I love your studio posts, cracking photo's and plenty of em and a nice touch with the products used being shown!:thumb:
> I think it's Shadow blue pearl mate.


Thanks mate for your kind comments - i appreciate them!:thumb:
Thanks for the colour too i had no idea:lol:


----------



## Jimble (May 1, 2010)

My pleasure! Are you going to be stocking the Banana gloss shampoo you used anytime soon? Just checked the website and didn't see it.
Good luck with the meet this weekend!:thumb:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Great job


----------



## Pedro92 (May 5, 2011)

Fantastic job, fantastic dog.... :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Jimble said:


> My pleasure! Are you going to be stocking the Banana gloss shampoo you used anytime soon? Just checked the website and didn't see it.
> Good luck with the meet this weekend!:thumb:


Thanks mate!! They will be available eary next week when the labels arrive:thumb:


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Wow :doublesho

One day I hope to have your skills :lol:

Well done


----------



## mustaq (Aug 15, 2012)

Awesome work as always


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Very good!


----------



## spirocheter (Dec 9, 2011)

Really amazing, methodical and professional work. Beautiful final result. You've got me looking up how far away you are from me! I love detailing, but just sometimes can't find the time to fit it in (plus I don't have half the products or know how)!

I keep telling friends with tired looking cars to just get hem detailed rather than buying a new car, you prove the case here very well.

Nice dog too!


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Love the 5 door Gtis not many around.
Some great autobright products there what's the 
Trim restorer ?
Wheel seal ?
Pink seal ?


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top turnaround


----------



## WEDEL.1 (Aug 11, 2009)

Fantastic result. A great finish makes it look better than new.


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

awesome work :thumb:


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Looking very crisp..


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

fantastic results, looks amazing :thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Perfect


----------



## neil4cc (Oct 23, 2012)

Very Nice


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

missed this one....awesome work


----------



## riles (Jan 27, 2011)

looks awesome.top work


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

They say a picture tells a thousand words but what about a thousand pictures?

Great work my man. Great write up and excellent attention to detail. Car got the cleaning it deserved.


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Top job Mark :thumb:


----------



## Beatman (Jun 6, 2010)

Stunning :thumb::thumb:


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Is that a new towel you sell mark? That large grey coloured one


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great job


----------



## Kiwiteam (Nov 17, 2012)

Great Job 
I ve got the same color GTI


----------



## alantfh90 (Oct 2, 2012)

:thumb::thumb:


----------

